

Do Android, iOS and Other Mobile Operating Systems No Longer Matter in Mobile? - moonbeamdev
http://appdevelopermagazine.com/783/2013/10/15/Do-Android,-iOS-and-Other-Mobile-Operating-Systems-No-Longer-Matter-in-Mobile?/

======
pedalpete
If the actual article [http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2013/10/how-to-win-in-
mobil...](http://www.visionmobile.com/blog/2013/10/how-to-win-in-mobile-
without-making-your-own-os/), is correct, why has Blackberry fallen so hard
when you can run Android apps on it?

I don't think people actually by a device because of the apps that run on it.
They are influenced more by advertising and friends.

